

Ask HN: How does the HN karma system work? - bikamonki

I want to copy it for a collabo software that I am building.
======
acangiano
Take a look here:
[https://github.com/wting/hackernews/blob/f221fcb07db5fd23570...](https://github.com/wting/hackernews/blob/f221fcb07db5fd235707bbdbdcb06ed6f6f66ef3/news.arc)

CMD+F karma

~~~
minimaxir
Fun fact: only _real_ up votes give you points to your total karma. Up votes
from suspected sock puppet accounts don't count.

This can be a good way of detecting accounts who use sockpuppet accounts for
vote rigging, if total submission + comment karma >> profile karma. (With both
numbers being relatively small, of course)

